# wakeskating



## jcoffey (Nov 29, 2009)

I just recently started getting into photography and have been enjoying it. alot. I took these of my friend Collin Gee wakeskating near the end of the (warm) wakeskate season this year. I used a Nikon D90 (which I am proud to say was paid for by cashing in my change jar). These were taken about a week and a half after getting the camera, which is my first dSLR.

The only stuff I did in post was bring out specific colors in the shots, and added vignettes....because i have an addiction to vignettes.


critique away:







(it is a shoelace used as a belt...not a man thong  )































Rider - Aaron Reed on the Trinity River in Ft. Worth Tx


----------



## boogschd (Nov 29, 2009)

jcoffey said:


> I used a Nikon D90 (which I am proud to say was paid for by cashing in my change jar).



wow  .. how long did that take?



jcoffey said:


> (it is a shoelace used as a belt...not a man thong  )



_sure it is......._ :lmao:

j/k

great set


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

you've got the peak of action just about right.But there's no face!In sports,one very important thing is face,it gives you the expression of the sportsman.If you do not want to include the face,make sure the rest of the body is strong enough to tell the viewer the feeling of the sportsman/lady.
One thing worth noting is that the post-process is very interesting


----------



## jcoffey (Nov 29, 2009)

about 5 years


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 30, 2009)

IMO #s 5 & 4 are the best of the group over all, #5 is very good, but those two do need a little straightening. And maybe some cropping so rider is not nearly in the dead center of the frame.  

Also did you try #1 as a B&W, IMO with some cropping and grain it would make a nice one.


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 3, 2009)

We are two strong now! haha i was so relieved when i saw this title

some things to remember when shooting chase

the rule of thirds, you framed Collin Well on his i.o 180. try to not center the focus of your shot too much

level horizons, this is a BIG one to remember. keep your horizons level. even if you don't  you can crop and rotate the picture and no one will ever know! 

you are doing such a good job focusing. It seems like you have that figured out perfectly already. 

sometimes a looser composition is better. It gives the photo a certain vibe to it, depending on the scenery. 

Just make sure you have fun with it, Try some fresh new angles and such. And don't be afraid to submit photos to alliance, You have talented riders around you. use them to your advantage, And don't think your photos aren't good enough for a Monday cover. They are! do work!


----------



## jcoffey (Dec 3, 2009)

ej, how do I go about submitting them on alliance? i found the spot that tells you to where to e-mail them, but it says no photos or video. should i upload the photo somewhere else and link it?


----------



## DJOrtiz (Dec 3, 2009)

are you using the stock lens??


----------



## tommac (Dec 3, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## jcoffey (Dec 3, 2009)

DJOrtiz, yes its the lens that came with the camera.

( Nikon | 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX Nikkor | 2179 | B&H )


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 3, 2009)

send it to brooke@alliancewake.com

one other thing i forgot to mention was try to get angles where you can see the riders face. 

i love that bs flip shot. good work


----------



## jvw2941 (Jan 2, 2010)

haha number 5 is awesome


----------



## TaylorT (Jan 5, 2010)

love the fifth one with his tongue sticking out


----------



## Nickypoo (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like #3. It's cool. I also like #1 a lot. Really captures the feel of poking a nice ollie right at the apex. BAM! :thumbup:


----------



## Nickypoo (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, shoelaces are quite handy. Used a pair once to tie a bunk back onto a buddies trailer. Plus homeboy is tying up his _jeans_. Wakeskating in wet jeans held up with a shoelace? That's tough. Cool session.


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

Vignettes are generally used by noobs dude, it works in #4 but the rest are a hindrance.


----------



## The Empress (Jan 11, 2010)

Great shots!!! Not so sure i believe the shoelace part though :greenpbl:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 11, 2010)

Wakeskating looks like a lot of fun. We do a lot of wakeboarding where I am from. These pics make me so ready for summer time! Time to clean up the boat.

Why are they wearing jeans? Is that just the skater aspect of it?


----------



## Goontz (Jan 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Wakeskating looks like a lot of fun. We do a lot of wakeboarding where I am from. These pics make me so ready for summer time! Time to clean up the boat.
> 
> Why are they wearing jeans? Is that just the skater aspect of it?



Psh, get a wetsuit (or drysuit) and get to riding!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, I thought I saw a thong, but I was like "that's a guy!" - then I read your explanation.

These are some nice shots other than the horizon issue, and I really don't care for the purple/red tint in #3.


----------

